
Merge History, DAGs and Darcs - johns
http://www.ericsink.com/entries/merge_history.html
======
raganwald
_Many CS algorithms become less useful when questions start getting answered
with "maybe"._

Very true, although I conjecture that _Many CS problems become more
interesting when questions start getting answered with "maybe"._

